# Where to find in-depth knowledge about the Vikings and medieval Sweden?



## cibir (Mar 6, 2013)

When I google it, I only get children's websites with maps where the Vikings settled. I need to know more about daily life, etc. Any good resources that I haven't yet been able to find?

Also, I love this smiley and this is my first chance to use it:


----------



## Filk (Mar 6, 2013)

There are many viking sagas to choose from if you are looking for primary sources, but I'm not sure which are specifically Swedish. Try the bibliography here: History of Sweden - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Good luck in your search.


----------



## CupofJoe (Mar 7, 2013)

Filk said:


> There are many viking sagas to choose from if you are looking for primary sources, but I'm not sure which are specifically Swedish. Try the bibliography here: History of Sweden - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Good luck in your search.


I've had a quick look at the page and it certainly has a lot of info.
But one thing I loved was the headline/tag "Modern Sweden: 1523" so exact a date!


----------



## Jessquoi (Mar 7, 2013)

Sometimes it's hard to find really specific data on subjects on the internet. People who have researched them (say for example a PhD graduate) write books or essays on that topic but the rights are signed to them and so it isn't released on the internet. You might want to have a go at actually buying a historical book on Vikings. This was the first one I found which is just an example of how a book can have what you want when the internet doesn't.

The World's Greatest Civilizations: The History and Culture of the Vikings: Charles River Editors: Amazon.com: Kindle Store


----------



## Devora (Mar 7, 2013)

Jessquoi said:


> Sometimes it's hard to find really specific data on subjects on the internet. People who have researched them (say for example a PhD graduate) write books or essays on that topic but the rights are signed to them and so it isn't released on the internet. You might want to have a go at actually buying a historical book on Vikings. This was the first one I found which is just an example of how a book can have what you want when the internet doesn't.
> 
> The World's Greatest Civilizations: The History and Culture of the Vikings: Charles River Editors: Amazon.com: Kindle Store



There's also libraries, if one doesn't have the means to buy multiple volumes on a subject matter.


----------



## Jessquoi (Mar 7, 2013)

Devora said:


> There's also libraries, if one doesn't have the means to buy multiple volumes on a subject matter.



Absolutely. The main point is just that the internet doesn't have everything.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 7, 2013)

Searching for Jorvik might be useful. Known nowadays as the city of York. It was the capital city of the Vikings in Britain, and there is a lot of archaeology around it, including a Viking turd! So it should help with daily life.

Might be a start to look at Jorvik

Archaeology in Europe - Jorvik: the Viking City of York

Life in Viking York: History of York


----------



## Devor (Mar 7, 2013)

There's a great book called _Exploring the World of the Vikings_, published by Richard Hall, that has 100% glossy pages showing you their artifacts and archaeological diagrams, as well as lots of details and analysis of their lifestyle.  I've only been able to find it at the library.  Definitely the best of the many that I looked at.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 7, 2013)

> There's a great book called Exploring the World of the Vikings, published by Richard Hall, that has 100% glossy pages showing you their artifacts and archaeological diagrams, as well as lots of details and analysis of their lifestyle. I've only been able to find it at the library. Definitely the best of the many that I looked at.



Exploring the World of the Vikings: Amazon.co.uk: Richard Hall: Books

Is it this one?


----------



## Graylorne (Mar 7, 2013)

You can also try these:

Hurstwic, a Viking Age Living History Society
The Viking Answer Lady Webpage


----------



## Lucas (Mar 7, 2013)

BBC The Viking Sagas - YouTube


----------



## Devor (Mar 7, 2013)

Butterfly said:


> Exploring the World of the Vikings: Amazon.co.uk: Richard Hall: Books
> 
> Is it this one?



That seems to be the paperback version of it.  I have the library edition (still on renewal, even if I haven't looked at it much since I put that story aside).  I can see at least a few differences - this picture in color not black and white, and so on - so I'm not sure how close they are.  I don't remember seeing the paperback when I looked before, but that was a while ago.

((edit))

I just noticed that there's a hardcover listed there, and it's not the same.  I remember flipping through "The World of the Vikings" at Barnes and Noble and being disappointed with it.

((edit))

The other book that was really helpful is this one, mostly for the artistic reconstructions in the middle, like the diagram of their ship.


----------



## Shockley (Mar 8, 2013)

I can not recommend the Viking Answer Lady enough. One of the finest scholars on the material ever. 

 If you have any specific questions, feel free to drop me a private message - this is an area where I am particularly knowledgeable.


----------



## Fargoer (Mar 16, 2013)

One more vote to the Viking Answer Lady, immensely helpful and detailed in many subject matters.

I've found historical fiction to be very helpful as well. For example Frans G. Bengtsson's "The Long Ships". I haven't read the English translation but it tells a tale of a Viking warrior from the southern Sweden. The style is quite peculiar, but if you can manage it the information it contains is extremely good.

Another one, even if not set in Sweden, I could suggest is The Saxon Chronicles by Bernard Cornwell. I have read only the first book but it has been very informative. It is set in Viking Age Britain, during the 800's when the Saxons fought against the Danes for the control of the island.

Vikings tv-series started just recently. For what I have seen (just one episode) it looks exciting enough for a source material as well.

Petteri


----------



## Shockley (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm coming back in to second Cornwell's Saxon Chronicles. I've read every book in the series, and they're wonderful and fairly accurate.


----------

